# Увеличение роста  возможно?



## Rico (20 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Re:  Увеличение роста*



Helen написал(а):


> Хочу добавить, что для подростков определить возможности роста на последующие годы можно, сделав рентгенограмму кисти, где и определятся зона роста. Это нередкий повод для обращения родителей подростков к эндокринологу с вопросом вмешательства в гормональный фон (соматотропный гормон) для увеличения или уменьшения роста ребенка.



Извините. Я делал анализы на уровень собственного гормона роста и он был в норме. Поможет ли в этом случае прием самотропина для увеличения роста, при открытых зонах роста?


----------



## Турчак Андрей (20 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Re:  Увеличение роста*



Rico написал(а):


> Извините. Я делал анализы на уровень собственного гормона роста и он был в норме. Поможет ли в этом случае прием самотропина для увеличения роста, при открытых зонах роста?



Если уровень соматотропина в норме, его принимать не следует, потому что тогда его уровень будет повышен, а следовательно это может вызвать ряд гормональных нарушений( организм единое целое, все взаимосвязано, а игры с гормонами к добру не приведут).

Прежде чем увеличивать рост, ответьте на вопрос зачем?
Если вы считаете себя маленьким, то знайте, что большим человеком делает не тело, а его дела, его дух!

Мой рост - 1.70, не комплексую...


----------



## Rico (20 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Re:  Увеличение роста*



Турчак Андрей написал(а):


> Если уровень соматотропина в норме, его принимать не следует, потому что тогда его уровень будет повышен, а следовательно это может вызвать ряд гормональных нарушений( организм единое целое, все взаимосвязано, а игры с гормонами к добру не приведут).
> 
> Прежде чем увеличивать рост, ответьте на вопрос зачем?
> Если вы считаете себя маленьким, то знайте, что большим человеком делает не тело, а его дела, его дух!
> ...



= ) Спасибо за Ваш добрый совет. И насчет дел и духа я с вами согласен ) Но рост тем не менее для меня важен. Нудно объяснять... И мне всеже интересно знать. Придаст ли прием гормонов роста в моем случае, пусть даже ценой т.н. ряда гормональных нарушений )


----------



## Турчак Андрей (20 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Увеличение роста*

Уважаемый Rico, скажите пожалуйста какой у Вас рост, что бы я мог дать Вам более полный ответ?


----------



## Rico (21 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Увеличение роста*



Турчак Андрей написал(а):


> Уважаемый Rico, скажите пожалуйста какой у Вас рост, что бы я мог дать Вам более полный ответ?


Рост 174. 19 лет.


----------



## Турчак Андрей (21 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Увеличение роста*

В 19 лет рост человека еще не заканчивается (прочитайте первый пост топика), потому вы еще должны подрости на 2-3 см.
Норма это не точка, а диапазон, и если повысить уровень соматотропина до верхней границы нормы то Вы должны подрости еще больше.
Но как я уже сказал, шутки с гормонами плохи, и никакая САМОДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТЬ, тут не допустимиа!
Вам нужна консультация *эндокринолога*.
Без его консультации начинать прием чего-либо не стоит.

Рост можно увеличить не только с помощью гормональных препаратов, но и специальными упражнениями и вытяжениями(опять таки читайте 1 пост).


----------



## Родин Александр (19 Янв 2009)

Пожалуйста подскажите ,надеюсь на вашу помощь.
Мне 18 лет мой рост 165 см. в семье все не высокого роста я с детства занимаюсь спортом то Боксом то Борьбой сейчас занимаюсь Дзюдо.Каждый день нагрузки но и после тренировке растягиваюсь на турнике и по выходным хожу в бассейн.
Что можно делать и какие принимать овощи или фрукты способствующие выделению гармона роста.
Заранее большое спасибо.aiwan


----------



## александр22 (1 Фев 2010)

1. У меня проблема: мне 22 и рост мой 162 см. Хочу узнать, могу я вытянутся хотя б до 180 или чуть выше.
2. И хотелось бы узнать, есть ли больницы в г. Екатеринбурге, которые  занимаются    этой проблемой?


----------



## Venifica (15 Мар 2010)

Добрый вечер! Мне хотелось бы узнать, может ли парень в 21 год и имеющий рост 170 см вырасти еще на 10 см, т.е. до 180. 
Есть одно "но": тело не совсем правильное, ноги с рождения немного меньше, чем должны быть, хотя визуально это не заметно.

Кроме операций и гормональных препаратов (на сколько понимаю по возрасту уже не подойдут), какие рекомендации для этого случая еще могут быть? 
Есть ли методики для увеличения роста путем физической культуры и где такие методики можно взять?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Мар 2010)

Нет.aiwan


----------



## Venifica (16 Мар 2010)

А хотя бы не немного подрасти ему получится и как это можно сделать?просто развивает комплекс неполноценности,ведь я его выше на 5 см.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2010)

Тогда отдайте его в спортзал и через недельку с удивлением скажите:
-дорогой, да ты вырос! (кстати он  действительно подрастет).
Потом повторите это через пару недель, потом через месяц, через два, а там и привыкнет.
И скажите ему пословицу-мал золотник, да активен.aiwan


----------



## Venifica (16 Мар 2010)

На какие тренажеры следует обратить особое внимание?Есть ли какие-нибудь методики которые он мог бы применять не только в спортзале,но и в домашних условиях?Извините,что так допытываюсь..На сколько в таком возрасте еще можно подрасти?Он уже стал выше своих родителей,хотя они сами не большого роста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2010)

Подрасти нельзя!aiwan


----------



## Venifica (17 Мар 2010)

Даже растягивание не поможет для увеличения роста?


----------



## Пациент31 (23 Июн 2010)

А как вы относитесь к данному курсу Дениса Нефёдова по увеличению роста 
Стоит ли его советовать больным с искревленным позвоночником или кто хочет вырасти, т.е. он действительно помогает людям?
И возможно ли такое 





> В методике собраны специальные упражнения, воздействующие на хрящевые ткани для раздражения зон роста.


Может лучше советовать специальные препараты?


----------



## nuwa (23 Июн 2010)

Пациент31 написал(а):


> А как вы относитесь к данному курсу увеличения роста Денисом Нефёдовым?


 Уважаемый Пациент31, сведений, которые я оставила в теме, вполне достаточно, чтобы найти этот материал в интернете. На подобные раздутые, рекламные, чисто коммерческие проекты ссылки на нашем форуме запрещены.aiwan


----------



## elie1676 (22 Июл 2010)

Здравствуйте! Мне исполнилось 16 лет 3 месяца назад, пол женский <=D. Рост матери - 168, отца - 166, сейчас рост у меня с утра 162, а потом сдувается и в итоге вечером 161. Мне врач недавно сказал что у меня сколиоз 1 степени и недостаток кальция (некоторые зубы полупрозрачные). 
И если висеть на турникете я не пойму, остается ли результат? Или прям вообще ни сантиметра не остается (ну к примеру занимаешься полгода, прибавляешь заветные 4 см, бросаешь занятия и все усилия коту под хвост)? Год назад в школе измеряли рост, была 158.5 см... Может, я смогу сама по себе вырасти см на 2-3? 
Что можно делать, чтобы увеличить результат?


----------



## Lilia Mukminov (10 Май 2011)

Здравствуйте доктор
хотела бы посоветоваться
В семье я самая маленькая ,всю молодость занималась спортивной гимнастикой и мой рост был 162 ,рост отца 166 ,матери 169 ,братьев 180
после отъезда в Израиль в 20 лет ,бросила спорт и на4ала расти ,первый год выросла на 1см ,потом еще на 1 см .Последний год пью винамины и занимаюсь исключительно йогой  и выросла еще на 2 сантиметра .(мне 34 )
Родители в шоке,так как я вдруг сравнялась с ними.Хотела бы спросить если то,что проcxодит нормально и буду ли я еще расти, и до какого предела?
Заранее спасибо
Лиля


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Май 2011)

Это просто фантастика! Или ошибка ростомера.. Но все равно, Лиля, вы молодчина.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Май 2011)

Lilia Mukminov написал(а):


> буду ли я еще расти, и до какого предела?



Вам следует обратиться к врачу эндокринологу,   возможно, потребуется   сдать  анализы крови (СТГ) и сделать МРТ головного мозга.


----------



## Lilia Mukminov (10 Май 2011)

spasibo


----------



## SprinG-R (30 Сен 2011)

Добрый день! Мне 26 лет, и рост мой составляет 154 см. Очень хочу вырасти хотя бы на несколько сантиметров, я очень сильно комплексую(((( Мои родители среднего роста, сестренка 168, брат 178 см. Я самая маленькая Помогите мне пожалуйста, мне витамины помогут вырасти? Если да, то какие?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Сен 2011)

Так Вы же просто очаровательная Дюймовочка! Желательно полюбить себя такой, какой Вы есть.
Что же касается увеличения роста, то только оперативным путем можно увеличить рост за счет удлинения костей голени. Но нужно ли это? Вы ведь уникальны!


----------



## dod1kk (3 Окт 2011)

Здравствуйте, мне 16 лет, рост 183 см, где то около 8 месяцев назад заметил, что перестал расти, порылся в интернете, нашел методику берга, стал по ней заниматься+плавание, увеличил рост аж на 3 см, но после этого я больше не вырос, за лето не прибавил ни см, прошло уже около года как я подрос, на сколько я смогу ещё вырасти? и есть ли вообще шансы? (рост родителей не высокий отец 175,мать 160). И может это будет полезно: оволосение у меня слабо развито, только на ногах, усы и пушок на животе, вес около 65кг. Жду ответа!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Окт 2011)

Ты и так высокий, стройный, красивый. Для профессионального баскетболиста, волейболиста и гандболиста вполне достаточно, чтобы быть классным разыгрывающим. Уже не говоря про другие виды спорта (лишь для победы над братьями Кличко рост маловат).
Зачем тебе еще расти?


----------



## dod1kk (3 Окт 2011)

Нет, по сути все устраивает, но  стал замечать просто, что мои одноклассники растут, а я остановился, да и в профессиональный баскетбол пробиться с ростом 183 см невозможно. А  вообще как вы считаете: смогу ли я подрасти или нет? И что мне нужно делать? Я и так плаванием занимаюсь+баскетбол, может быть, витамины какие нибудь?  И ещё: у меня отец тоже не рос, а к 17-18 годам вырос на 4-5 см, мне рассказывали..


----------



## a5720g (4 Окт 2011)

Заранее спасибо. Возможно ли увеличение роста путём растяжения позвоночника. Помогут ли висы, можно ли использовать утяжелители? Какой может быть результат в 21 год, при росте 171? Был (или есть) нефиксированный сколиоз 1 ст.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Окт 2011)

Все возможно. Вот я тоже в 16 лет перестал расти и это меня никогда не беспокоило.


----------



## gbksvyaz (21 Окт 2011)

Здравствуйте! Очень хочу услышать совет.
Мне 22 года. Рост 170 см. 8 лет назад был такой же. Если и вырос, то на сантиметр - не более.
Очень хочется вырасти хотя бы на 2-3 сантиметра, для чего собираюсь заняться интенсивными упражнениями, в основном, на растяжку. Скажите, это реально?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2011)

У вас норма и остальное нереально


----------



## Марина Полякова 13 (7 Ноя 2011)

Подскажите на сколько можно максимально увеличить рост в 20 лет при росте 158 см. без хирургического вмешательства?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2011)

Практически никакого.
Зато Вы золотце!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Ноя 2011)

Есть несколько примеров, когда в 20 лет парни немного увеличивали рост, выполняя вис на перекладине (турнике) вниз головой (фиксация осуществляется задней поверхностью коленных суставов). Но стоит ли Вам, Марина, при Ваших замечательных 158 см, делающих Вас личностью, а не каким-то клоном,  так переживать?


----------



## Fint (21 Ноя 2011)

Марина Полякова 13 написал(а):


> Подскажите на сколько можно максимально увеличить рост в 20 лет при росте 158 см. без хирургического вмешательства?


Вот никогда не понимала девушек, стремящихся быть повыше. Тут каблуки оденешь сантиметров 7- 8 и основная часть мужского населения дышит тебе в переносицу.


----------



## kvvv2004 (14 Янв 2012)

Возможно мало кто из врачей знает об этом,но в любом возрасте можно вырасти на 5см и более с помощью особых растяжек.Знаю случай мужчина в 52 года вырос на 7см за полгода в домашних условиях. Только вот технически придется попотеть над конструкцией.


----------



## kvvv2004 (28 Янв 2012)

Делая позу Уттанасана утром и вечером один парень вытянул позвоночник на 7см в 25 лет


----------



## kvvv2004 (29 Янв 2012)

Копирую его сообщение
Всем доброго времени суток!
Если хотите действительно вытянуться на несколько см то я бы вам всем тут желающим подрасти посоветовал бы уникальную позу из йоги. Она называется "уттанасана" Название образовано от "ут" - частицы, обозначающей нарочитую интенсивность, и глагола "тан" - вытягивать, расширять, удлинять. В этой асане позвоночник подвергается намеренному интенсивному растяжению.
В этой асане позвоночный столб сильно растягивается, причом все отделы позвоночника! А не как у Норбекова, где замороченно на каждый отдел свои упражнения. Ничего, конечно, против Норбекова и Берга не имею, но ИМХО, слишком уж замороченно и утомительно! =) Зачем выдумать упр. для каждого отдела позвоночника, когда есть универсальная поза из йоги, растягивающая абсолютно весь позвоночный столб, не так ли? -))) Решать конечно вам! Тут дело вкуса! В общем насчет позвоночника - это сильная "вещь" и другие методики ни в какое сравнение, если уж вас действительно интересует проблема роста=))) ИМХО. Ибо каждое утро выполнял ее и в этом убедился сам! За несколько месяцев вытянулся аж на 7 см, до ее применения я был 165 см=)
Кстати, "друзья по несчастью" помимо выполнения этого упражения важен еще и рацион питания: кушайте каши любые, обязательно ржаной хлеб, молочные продукты, БЕЛОК - незаменимая вещь!!! Растительность, фрукты. Ну и в прочем увереность в том что вырастите=))) Ибо психилогический настрой -это 50% успеха!


Ах да, забыл добавить мне 26 лет=) Если вам моложе наверняка добьетесь больших результатов! Успехов Вам !=)

Лично я делал так: утром уттанасана, днем пил чудо коктейль А вечером опять уттанасана. К позе можно добавить еще какие -нить упр. на рястяжку по вкусу. Но лично я ограничивался только уттанасаной


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Янв 2012)

Измеряя рост вечером, накануне сна и потом утром сразу после сна я гарантирую вам ежедневное увеличение роста на 2-3 см.
Все выше написанное бред. После 25 лет рост прекращен, если он появляется, то исключительно от изменений в гормональной сфере, например при АКРОМЕГАЛИИ (вбейте в гуголь почитайте, что за зверь).


----------



## kvvv2004 (29 Янв 2012)

Я в курсе что утром рост на 2 см обычно выше. Вот еще ссылка,помимо этой есть случай мужчина в 52 года целенаправленно вырос на 7см за полгода.

Здравствуйте уважаемый господин Остапенко!Вопрос по поводу роста:мне 26 лет,8 месяцев назад заказала из Канады препарат для роста человека в HEALTHSCLINIK+по своей инициативе делала упражнеия для роста(по Норбекову и спала в растянутом состоянии),незнаю в результате чего именно но я подросла на 6 см за эти месяцы(теперь рост 163).Туловище на 3,5 см и ноги на 2,5 см примерно.Я конечно очень рада моему успеху но назрел вопрос:а не повредит ли это механическое вытягивание,могут ли быть какие-нибудь осложнения в будущем?И стоит ли продолжать вытягиваться?( в принципе 163 уже очень хорошо,но если можно стать еще выше...)
Инна Наконцева *********


*moderator*: Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Янв 2012)

За 2 недели в космосе рост человека увеличивается на 10-15 см. При прилете обратно.
В цирке выступал клоун, которому как бы клали груз на голову и он уменьшался на 12 см, снимали, вырастал. Делал он это за счет изменения кривизны позвоночника, причем в свободной одежде это было незаметно.
Есть ещё один момент когда рост увеличивается, но про это говорить не будем.
Поэтому тренировками и сном на растяжках можно добиться некоторого увеличения роста и даже что-то закрепить в постоянстве.
Вопрос кто сможет и у кого получится.
Сделайте несколько отжиманий и приседаний, выпрямите спину и получите 2-3 см роста в плюс.


----------



## kvvv2004 (29 Янв 2012)

У меня нет сколиоза,выпрямление спины за счет нескольких упражнений возможно только на 3-5мм )


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Янв 2012)

Вот, вот а если бы был гиперлордоз и гиперкифоз, и вы бы научились ими управлять, то было бы 3-5 см.
А так вы, как все.
А может это хорошо, не будут показывать в цирке.


----------



## kvvv2004 (29 Янв 2012)

В Китае тоже живет (или жил) человек способный растягивать связки позвоночника на 10см. Но речь не об этом, вырасти с помощью хрящей можно до 22-25 лет, вырасти после 30-ти можно за счет того, что клетки кости постоянно обновляются, плюс пьезоэлектрический эффект при упражнениях Берга, Норбекова и т.д., йоги, баскетбола. И если направить инерцию роста в нужное русло, можно восстанавливать частично разрушенные структуры позвоночника.


----------



## gudkov (29 Янв 2012)

kvvv2004 написал(а):


> плюс пьезоэлектрический эффект



Плюс если этот эффект имеет место быть на самом деле, риск получить неконтролируемый рост костной ткани в виде той же саркомы и благополучно скончаться от рака будучи возожно уже немного "подросшим"))))


----------



## zMarinaz (29 Янв 2012)

Я так понимаю можно увеличить рост только за счет позвоночника. А как же длина ног, рук? Будет выглядеть непропорционально. Так что будьте счастливы со своим родным ростом!


----------



## gudkov (29 Янв 2012)

zMarinaz написал(а):


> А как же длина ног, рук?



Ноги тоже можно удлиннить на 8-12 см. в среднем, естественно только оперативным путем. Руки не удлинняют насколько я знаю)))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Янв 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> Руки не удлинняют насколько я знаю)))


 
вспомнился похабный анекдот, когда кондуктор трамвая просил у Чебурашки и крокодила Гены удлинить ему гениталии, размером "до колен". Чебуран попросил крокодила Гену удовлетворить просьбу и откусить ему ноги...
Прошу простить меня, если задел чьи-то чувства...
Если серьёзно, то бред Норбекова, Брега и кого-то, кто у кого-то видел удленение костей не требует обсуждения, так как является объектом веры в это чудо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Янв 2012)

А  насколько увеличился рост у Нарбекова и Брега в процессе их постоянных занятий, гимнастиками их имени?


----------



## kvvv2004 (30 Янв 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А насколько увеличился рост у Нарбекова и Брега в процессе их постоянных занятий, гимнастиками их имени?


Норбеков вырос порядка 7-10см,насчет берга не в курсе.

*Электромагнитный аппарат "Каскад"*
Предназначен для лечения больных с нарушением функционирования многих систем организма в связи с обездвиженностью, патологическим состоянием, в послеоперационный период или после чрезмерных нагрузок.Генерируемые электромагнитные импульсы специальной формы бесконтактно воздействуют на ткани организма человека, создавая токи, биоадекватные репаративным процессам. Применение переменного магнитного поля со специальной амплитудно-временной характеристикой создает в тканях организма ионные потоки, адекватные физиологическим и определяющие процессы метаболизма.
*Преимущества:* отказ от хирургического вмешательства по ряду заболеваний; немедикаментозное лечение большинства заболеваний травматолого-ортопедического и ангиологического профиля; наличие методической документации по обучению и использованию аппарата.Результаты применения: Улучшение регенеративных процессов в твердых и мягких тканях; ремиссия отечных явлений; снятие болевых проявлений; снижение тонуса артериальных и венозных сосудов; улучшение регионального кровотока.
*Применение: *Медицинские учреждения, специализирующиеся в области травматологии и ортопедии, трансплантологии и микрохирургии, сосудистой хирургии, физиотерапии, ангиологии, спортивной медицины, медицины катастроф, реабилитации.
*Технические характеристики:*

Амплитуда магнитного поля на поверхности индуктора - не более 15 мТл
Частота импульсов магнитного поля - 0,8 - 2,5 Гц
Напряжение питания - 220/50 В/Гц
Потребляемая мощность - 200 Вт
Габаритные размеры - 360х160х400 мм
Масса - 16 кг
*Аппарат для низкочастотной магнитотерапии "Алимп-1"*
Аппарат для лечения импульсным магнитным полем. Предназначен для магнитотерапии и может использоваться врачами практически всех специальностей для лечения заболевания позвоночника, коленных и бедренных суставов, переломов, гипертонии.
Аппарат с успехом используется при лечении остеохондроза позвоночника с плечелопаточным синдромом, периартрозом плечевых суставов невралгическими и сосудистыми нарушениями верхних конечностей, остеохондроза грудного отдела позвоночника с межреберной невралгией и висцеральным синдромом, поясничного остеохондроза с невралгическими и сосудистыми нарушениями в нижних конечностях. Сроки лечения сокращаются почти вдвое по сравнению с медикаментозным методом лечения. Продолжительность ремиссии достигает 1,5 лет. При использовании аппарата для лечения артериальных гипертонии больные не получали гипотензивных, мочегонных и седативиых средств. В результате курсового лечения гипотензивныи эффект отмечен в 76% случаев. Этот эффект является более стойким, чем при лечении медикаментозными средствами в индивидуальных дозировках, Аппарат обладает следующими преимуществами по сравнению с известными образцами; имеет восемь каналов, систему индикации, которая позволяет при проведении процедур определять наличие магнитного поля в каждом канале. К другим особенностям аппарата относятся:
перемещение импульса магнитного поля в определенном направлении вдоль конечностей и тела пациента;
большая площадь воздействия;
выраженный терапевтический эффект при малых значениях магнитной индукции.
На передней панели электронного блока аппарата расположены:
переключатель "Частота импульсов", позволяющий установить необходимую частоту импульсного магнитного поля;
переключатель "Интенсивность" для регулирования величины магнитной индукции;
восемь индикаторов исправности каналов "Контроль каналов".
В аппарате предусмотрен режим внешнего запуска, в котором частота импульсов магнитного поля может плавно меняться от 1 до 200 Гц.


----------



## kvvv2004 (30 Янв 2012)

Помимо ортопедической коррекции, в Центре в течение последних нескольких лет занимались разработкой и других способов коррекции ассиметрий, основываясь на следующем: человеческий организм представляет собой очень сложную, ногармонически выстроенную, биологическую колебательную систему – это нервная, кровеносная, эндокринная и.т.д. С точки зрения механики и биофизики  это система осцилляторов. Осциллятор – это резонатор, то есть налаженное устройство, осуществляющее внутри себя налаженный колебательный процесс. Любой резонатор имеет собственную частоту колебания, то есть ту  частоту, которая приводит данную систему в состояние механического или электрического движения, повторяющегося с определенным периодом (к примеру: вдох-выдох, пульс и т.д.). Костная ткань обладает пьезоэлектрическим эффектом. Этот эффект определяет само строение кости. Известно, что кость растет там, где испытывает нагрузку.  Нагрузка сопровождается возникновением электрического поля.  При этом внутренняя поверхность  по границе диафиза всегда положительно, а наружная, испытывающая давление - отрицательно. В это место устремляются элементы минералов. Так  как он представляют собой положительно заряженные ионы (Mg 2+,Na+, K+ и др.). Так, по данным исследований, происходит построение или реконструкция при переломе диафиза кости.
Для того чтобы осуществлять данное воздействие, нужно в первую очередь точно определить величину собственной резонансной  частоты конкретной трубчатой кости у конкретного человека.
Для этого нужно возбудить механическую и электромагнитную продольную волну внутри этой трубчатой кости. Если такая волна, назовем ее собственной частотой трубчатой кости, потому как она будет иметь лишь один период колебания, возникнет внутри замкнутой системы «трубы» с определенным сечением,  то возникнет пьезоэлектрический эффект. По законам физики, при возникновении волны формируется электрическое поле. По сути, возникнет механическое распирание или давление на диафиз и эпифиз (в оба направления).  Для этого используются: формулы расчетов предполагаемых резонансов, исходя из параметров заданных систем; измерения  соответствующими приборами,  подтверждающие факт введения системы в резонанс.
Чтобы соответствующими приборами, найти собственную частоту данной кости, нужно использовать принцип возникновения резонанса. Так при воздействии определенной полосы предполагаемого частотного спектра, только одна единственная частота совпадет с собственной частотой длинника трубчатой кости, равной одному периоду и сформирует появление эффекта резонанса.
Поэтому измерения резонанса необходимо делать в режиме реального времени как до возбуждения системы предполагаемой частотой резонанса,   в момент регистрации эффекта резонанса и после воздействия.  Вся аппаратура для регистрации эффекта резонанса и его последствий должна быть класса профессиональных измерительных высокоточных акустических приборов. С этого генератора звук подается последовательно с шагом в один герц и длительностью не менее 15мс пациенту на место воздействия  (кость).  Через  мониторы, имеющие строго линейную характеристику,  осуществляется контроль подачи звука.
Максимально близко к поверхности эпифиза ставится звукосниматель, представляющий собой сверхчувствительный пьезоэлемент, который также как и мониторы, имеющий линейную характеристику передачи звукового импульса от трубчатой кости. С поверхности кожи, максимально близко к поверхности эпифиза, снимается температурный показатель с помощью высокоточного инфракрасного бесконтактного оборудования. При возникновении пьезоэффекта на фоне резонанса получается и пироэффект. То есть, происходит нагрев костной ткани и окружающих его мягких тканей. Термометр должен зафиксировать локальное повышение температуры на 1-2 градуса по Цельсию. Со звукоснимателя с трубчатой кости сигнал поступает на высокоточный прибор - цифровой спектроанализатор акустических колебаний от вибраций до КВЧ, который фиксирует малейшие изменение амплитуды исходящего и входящего сигналов в режиме реального времени. Таким образом, спектроанализатор и отображает момент возникновения резонанса костной ткани в трубчатой кости.

Результаты исследований.
Всего за два с половиной года в «Региональном благотворительном фонде. Центр реабилитация ребенка. Центр Г.Н.Романова»  прошли лечение более двухсот  детей. У 204 достигнуто уменьшение асимметрии (от 3 до 35 мм), у 11 детей лечение было прервано по семейным  обстоятельствам, а у 3 детей в возрасте до 3-х лет результат незначительный.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Янв 2012)

да...
 Шекспир и племянники.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Янв 2012)

Вы читать-то умеете, Вверху про лечение боли, внизу коррекция ассиметрий (кстати неясно чего ассиметрий), но...
....У 204 достигнуто уменьшение асимметрии (от 3 до 35 мм), у 11 детей лечение было прервано по семейным обстоятельствам, а у 3 детей в возрасте до 3-х лет результат незначительный.....
Это результат ниже статистической ошибки.
Кстати еще в период учебы в институте, старый дедушка преподаватель, учил при укорочени ноги делать массаж зон роста укороченной конечности и делать её встряхивание и "подергивание". Результат будет лучше.


----------



## elison (2 Мар 2012)

Здравствуйте, скажите поджалуйста, в 19 лет при росте 168,5  возможно подрасти еще на 6 см? ( если заниматся специальным упражнением)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Мар 2012)

elison написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, скажите поджалуйста, в 19 лет при росте 168,5 возможно подрасти еще на 6 см? ( если заниматся специальным упражнением)


думаю нет.


----------



## ylianovich (2 Мар 2012)

elison написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, скажите поджалуйста, в 19 лет при росте 168,5 возможно подрасти еще на 6 см? ( если заниматся специальным упражнением)


"маленькая" женщина создана для любви, а "большая" для работы


----------



## elison (2 Мар 2012)

Благодарю) да я бы не сказала, что рост маленький) выше среднего... просто хочется до 173.  И мне сказали что зоны роста еще не закрыты, так что... Если учесть то, что у папы рост 192)
А с утверждением  не согласна) простите)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Мар 2012)

Покажите зоны роста


----------



## abelar (3 Мар 2012)

Конечно, есть лекарства......Однажды "ребенок" войдет в дверь, задевая головой притолоку...
По француззки говорить не будет, конечно. НИКОГДА. Но, "дроп -даун" получаться будет...
Но это не наши методы


----------



## elison (3 Мар 2012)

Благодарю за ответы)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Мар 2012)

Т.е зоны роста закрыты.


----------



## elison (3 Мар 2012)

Доктор Ступин, я же поблагодарила вас за ответы. Я делала рентгеновский снимок, и зоны роста открыты, а сказали мне, что они закрываются по индивидуальному графику. Не вижу нужды вам здесь показывать) Просто я решила поинтересоваться на этом форуме у вас, у врачей. 
Всего доброго


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Мар 2012)

Ваше право, как вырастите, сообщите.


----------



## Елисей (14 Мар 2012)

Здравствуйте, Мой Рост данный момент составляет 170 см, именно сегодня в школе я сходил измерить свой рост. В Сентябре 2011 года у нас была проверка, проверяли рост, вес и т.п . Мой Рост был 170 см. Я Уже не расту более полгода. Меня это очень волнует. Могу ли я вырасти ещё больше? С Помощью каких нибудь упражнений, секций, питания. У Отца рост 186, У Мамы 160. Посоветуйте, пожалуйста,  Секции, различные упражнения, питание. Мне нужно вытянуться в ближайший срок на см 5-10.


----------



## Aleksejs (19 Мар 2012)

Правда ли, что если заниматься упражнениями на развитие гибкости, такими как, например: методика Берга + висы на турнике + плавание, можно ли увеличить рост?
Мне 26 лет, рост ниже среднего - 169см. 
Заранее спасибо за мнения


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Мар 2012)

Aleksejs написал(а):


> Правда ли, что если заниматься упражнениями на развитие гибкости, такими как, например: методика Берга + висы на турнике + плавание, можно ли увеличить рост?
> Мне 26 лет, рост ниже среднего - 169см.
> Заранее спасибо за мнения


нет не правда


----------



## zMarinaz (20 Мар 2012)

Эх.. как бы я хотела быть 169...даже 165))) Жаль, что нельзя уменьшить рост... (обрезание конечностей не в счет).


----------



## Владимир З. (4 Апр 2012)

от обильного питания возможно вырасти только в ширину и прибавить в весе. Почитайте тему "Тренажер для позвоночника"


----------



## Галюня (4 Апр 2012)

Владимир З. написал(а):


> от обильного питания возможно вырасти только в ширину и прибавить в весе. Почитайте тему "Тренажер для позвоночника"


 Может хватит уже ваш тренажер продвигать? Без согласования с администрацией форума реклама здесь запрещена. Ну вытянет человек себя на вашем тренажере на сантиметр и что? Как только тело вернется в вертикальное положение, рост станет прежним, только не факт, что не появятся в межпозвонковых дисках грыжи и протрузии.


----------



## gudkov (5 Апр 2012)

Владимир З. написал(а):


> от обильного питания возможно вырасти только в ширину и прибавить в весе. Почитайте тему "Тренажер для позвоночника"



Ну да.... А если "натягивать" себя на мини-дыбе, то конечно можно вырасти в длинну, если конечно инвалидом раньше не станешь))))


----------



## МарияЛ (8 Апр 2012)

В средние века людей пытали вытяжением. Природу не обманешь, дан рост 170 и дай бог к старости не усохнуть.


----------



## Полина999 (21 Авг 2013)

kvvv2004 написал(а):


> Я в курсе что утром рост на 2 см обычно выше. Вот еще ссылка,помимо этой есть случай мужчина в 52 года целенаправленно вырос на 7см за полгода.
> Здравствуйте уважаемый господин Остапенко!Вопрос по поводу роста:мне 26 лет,8 месяцев назад заказала из Канады препарат для роста человека в HEALTHSCLINIK+по своей инициативе делала упражнеия для роста


скажите,а как препарат называется?...как его заказать? я тоже хочу))))


----------



## a5720g (26 Дек 2013)

Хочу поделиться своим опытом. Я смог увеличить рост на 4 см. Я купил пояс и ножные утяжелители, а также "альпинистские" перчатки, которые плотно обхватывали запястья и фиксировали руки на перекладине. Потом к утяжелителям я стал подвешивать дополнительные веса, и висеть так по 20-60 минут несколько раз в день. Веса начинал от 10 кг и закончил аж 60 кг! В итоге постоянное увеличение роста составило 4 см, почти 5. Сразу хочу предупредить, возникли множественные прортузии, иногда досаждают боли, но это справедливая цена за человеческий рост. Теперь я где-то 176. Не отчаивайтесь, позвоночник МОЖНО растянуть! Я тому пример. Если что, помогу с конструкцией тренажёра бесплатно. Также хотелось бы услышать про Ваш опыт.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Дек 2013)

a5720g написал(а):


> Хочу поделиться своим опытом. Я смог увеличить рост на 4 см. Я купил пояс и ножные утяжелители, а также "альпинистские" перчатки, которые плотно обхватывали запястья и фиксировали руки на перекладине. Потом к утяжелителям я стал подвешивать дополнительные веса, и висеть так по 20-60 минут несколько раз в день. Веса начинал от 10 кг и закончил аж 60 кг! В итоге постоянное увеличение роста составило 4 см, почти 5. Сразу хочу предупредить, возникли множественные прортузии, иногда досаждают боли, но это справедливая цена за человеческий рост. Теперь я где-то 176. Не отчаивайтесь, позвоночник МОЖНО растянуть! Я тому пример. Если что, помогу с конструкцией тренажёра бесплатно. Также хотелось бы услышать про Ваш опыт.


Лет-то вам сколько?


----------



## a5720g (27 Дек 2013)

24 уже. Найду снимки - выложу.  Ищу другие возможные методы увеличения роста. Зоны роста закрыты. В любом случае, вытяну ещё см 5.
Когда начал заниматься по своей программе, прочитал много литературы по травматологии и вертебрологии. Я сделал вывод, что деформированный межпозвоночный диск менее пластичен и долгое время сохраняет вытяжение за счёт анкилозирования сегментов позвоночника. В процессе самого анкилозирования можно растянуть сегмент и закрепить результат. Зверство конечно, но вариант.


----------



## La murr (27 Дек 2013)

a5720g написал(а):


> Сразу хочу предупредить, возникли множественные прортузии, иногда досаждают боли, но это справедливая цена за человеческий рост.





a5720g написал(а):


> ...Зверство конечно, но вариант.


Ужас какой-то, честное слово... Так ли уж необходимы Вам эти 4-5 см., ценой здоровья собственного позвоночника?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Дек 2013)

a5720g написал(а):


> 24 уже. Найду снимки - выложу.  Ищу другие возможные методы увеличения роста. Зоны роста закрыты. В любом случае, вытяну ещё см 5.
> Когда начал заниматься по своей программе, прочитал много литературы по травматологии и вертебрологии. Я сделал вывод, что деформированный межпозвоночный диск менее пластичен и долгое время сохраняет вытяжение за счёт анкилозирования сегментов позвоночника. В процессе самого анкилозирования можно растянуть сегмент и закрепить результат. Зверство конечно, но вариант.


Все неправильно.
Создать протрузии и деформировать диск вытяжением невозможно.
Растянуть сегмент при анализированании нельзя.
При анкилозировании выота диска уменьшается, уменьшается и рост.
Увеличение рота в пределах описанного мною выше.
Ждем Вас на прием, правда же не за ростом, а за лечением боли в спине.
Хотя если уберите большие веса - Вполне здоровый образ жизни- лфк, занятия на турнике, хорошее питание.


----------



## a5720g (27 Дек 2013)

Благодарю за пояснения. Но как тогда можно объяснить такое состояние позвоночника? Я, по-возможности, избегал любую тракционную нагрузку на него. Травм позвоночника не имел. Как объяснить фиксированную прибавку в росте? После Праздников сделаю МРТ и рентгенснимки.


a5720g написал(а):


> Благодарю за пояснения. Но как тогда можно объяснить такое состояние позвоночника? Я, по-возможности, избегал любую тракционную* нагрузку на него. Травм позвоночника не имел. Как объяснить фиксированную прибавку в росте? После Праздников сделаю МРТ и рентгенснимки.


* компрессионную нагрузку


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Дек 2013)

a5720g написал(а):


> Благодарю за пояснения. Но как тогда можно объяснить такое состояние позвоночника? Я, по-возможности, избегал любую тракционную нагрузку на него. Травм позвоночника не имел. Как объяснить фиксированную прибавку в росте? После Праздников сделаю МРТ и рентгенснимки.


Во-первых, а закрыты ли у вас зоны роста.
Во-вторых, измерьте поздно вечером после 12 часов на ногах.
В-третьих, а не изменились ли у Вас лордоз и кифоз.
В четвёртых, изменение на эти см. просто хорошо и надо успокоиться!


----------



## a5720g (28 Дек 2013)

Да. Закрыты, по утверждениям рентгенолога. На фото собственно лордоз, пытаюсь его выправить, однако увеличение весов ведёт к проблемам с дыханием, к невозможности сделать выдох во время упражнения. Это возможно? Пусть даже с последствиями? Шейный лордоз где-то 3 см в глубину. Хотелось бы узнать, чреваты ли попытки растяжения шейного отдела? Если чреваты,  то чем?


----------



## a5720g (28 Дек 2013)




----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Дек 2013)

Черевато болью.
Лучше о деньгах думайте, а не о росте.
Анекдот про пресс, знаете?


----------



## a5720g (28 Дек 2013)

Благодарю. Деньги в процессе накопления на коррекцию методом Иллизарова. Постараюсь максимально снизить тонус и массу голеней, чтобы легче прошло. Но ещё надеюсь на тракционные методы.

Замечательный анекдот в тему: )

Встречаются два друга. один другому жалуется на проблемы с энурезом. Второй ему советует пойти к психологу. Через некоторое время они опять встречаются:
-Ну что, ты ходишь к психоаналитику?
- Да - отвечает тот.
- Ты вылечился от энуреза?
- Нет. Но теперь я им горжусь!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Дек 2013)

В тему другое:
Мужики моются в Люберецкой бане.
Один такой "Любер", все мышцами брюшного пресса пригрывает.
А другой, такой серенький и возрастной, спрашивает:
- Парень, а чой-то у тебя с животом?
- Как чего, это пресс, это девчонкам нравится!
После бани "Любер" садиться в девятку, а рядом вдруг мерс 600 останавливается, а в мерсе том мужичок серенький и возрастной и пара девиц по 500 у.е., за пару часов. Достает мужичок из кармана кошелек с энным количеством этих у.е. и произносит:
"Слышь, парень, вот это пресс, вот это девки любят. А у тебя парень, чой-то с животом!"

А гордиться надо своим ростом, а не энурезом, к которому Ваши изыскания с вытяжениями приведут.
Не дай Бог!


----------



## Жаннат (29 Дек 2013)

Вспомнила рассказ  профессора на лекции по ортопедии и травматологии, в годы учебы в институте, о девушке страстно желающей увеличить рост. Она настояла на установке аппарата Илизарова на конечности. Всё закончилось плохо- у нее развился остеомиелит. Удивительно, как люди на ровном месте находят для себя проблемы!


----------



## a5720g (29 Дек 2013)

В-принципе, я понимаю её желание. Основная мотивация таких мероприятий - наладить свою личную жизнь. К сожалению один из главных залогов успеха в современных реалиях - это внешность. Однако рост для девушек менее критичен, чем для парней. Лучше пойти на решительные меры, чем взращивать в себе иллюзию долгие годы и принимать таким каким есть. Этот мирок быстро рассыпается, при контакте с реальностью, что грозит ещё более серьёзными проблемами (для девушек очень актуально). Поверьте мне, я имею психологическое образование и небольшую практику, воочию видел несколько случаев такого "аутотренинга". Лучше остеомиелит, поверьте. Сексуальные предпочтения, телесная (само-)идентификация закладываются в раннем детстве, если не генетически. Ни один специалист, разумеется, вам этого не скажет, и многие действия не одобрит, так как это будет означать признание своей некомпетентности и потерю клиента. Однако требуется различать случаи, когда речь идёт действительно о принятие себя, а когда о "следовании моде".


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Дек 2013)

a5720g написал(а):


> В-принципе, я понимаю её желание. Основная мотивация таких мероприятий - наладить свою личную жизнь. К сожалению один из главных залогов успеха в современных реалиях - это внешность. Однако рост для девушек менее критичен, чем для парней. Лучше пойти на решительные меры, чем взращивать в себе иллюзию долгие годы и принимать таким каким есть. Этот мирок быстро рассыпается, при контакте с реальностью, что грозит ещё более серьёзными проблемами (для девушек очень актуально). Поверьте мне, я имею психологическое образование и небольшую практику, воочию видел несколько случаев такого "аутотренинга". Лучше остеомиелит, поверьте. Сексуальные предпочтения, телесная (само-)идентификация закладываются в раннем детстве, если не генетически. Ни один специалист, разумеется, вам этого не скажет, и многие действия не одобрит, так как это будет означать признание своей некомпетентности и потерю клиента. Однако требуется различать случаи, когда речь идёт действительно о принятие себя, а когда о "следовании моде".


Опять анекдот мой и Ваш в тему.
Вам к психоаналитику.


----------



## Феникс (11 Мар 2022)

Я увеличила рост  бегом за месяц на 3 см но это в 18 лет.
В 19 лет 163см
В 22 167
25 лет выполняла свою методу, но она не для каждого за пару дней я выросла на 2 см 169см.


----------



## Никанор (12 Мар 2022)

@Феникс, это интересно!
И какой рост планируете достичь окончательным? Это же интересно так, запланировать свой рост и получить его.
Я вот тоже хочу увеличить свой рост, но пока не нашёл свою методику.


----------

